# Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

hi, im from the UK, and have been lurking on here for a while, 
and was wondering if anyone can tell me the best price kit for my car?

nah im joking ive learning everything i need from this forum, and speaking to the guys themselves! spent ages researching and think ive got it all sussed!
have a mk2 golf, sitting on 13x10 et0 out back with flared arches and 13x8 with a low offset up front,
is currently on vmaxx coil's and im using these as the base for my front struts and going to be running uvair aero sport bags over them with the aac bag mounts! will be running EuroSport camber and castor adjustable top mounts aswell so should be able to get the front sitting rather well!
rear struts will be the chapman universal struts from mason-tech made to my specifications as im running a custom rear beam that adds negative camber to the rear wheels by tuckin the top in rather than just pushing the bottom out! the rear beam also makes the car sit even lower and makes the hub face sit further up the shock and gets the car lower!
as for management im going to be running 3/8 lines from 8 SMC 3/8 valves 4 fill 4 dump, running from a 4 gallon pancake tank and filled by a viair 380, valves will be controlled by an EAI 5 or 7 switch box, going to make the install as hidden as possible as i still want some boot space so thats the reason for the pancake tank!
everything has been purchased and im now just waiting on delivery, all i have left to buy is the switch box and all the fittings and then im away!
oh and a teaser of how i got it sitting on the coilovers with the modded rear beam! (plan to machine some of the back of the rear wheels so that i can sit the car even lower)
















and my smooth bay
















enjoy, and will start updating once parts start turning up!
chris



_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 4:19 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build (LiL ShuteS)*

Can't wait to see the parts installed. This should be a good buildup!


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build (CapeGLS)*

just saw the fat boi in PVW. I'll be watching this one.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build (sugmag)*

good stuff man! love seeing your car on e38.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build (corrado_sean2)*

wow! that's awesome man


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

wow i cant wait


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

this kid owns you should have no problem with bag to wheel clearance so that things good to go


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Wow this is amazing.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

oh yeah forgot to add the point that im 16 hahah
can't wait to drive this thing, flicking switches is going to be sooooo fun!
cheers for the replys lads, this project has come a long way and so glad its reached this stage!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

thats gonna look insane!!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Wow this should be a good one.... but are you really 16??


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

genuinely 16!
started building this mk2 when i was 14 and hope to have it all running and ready by february for ultimate dubs in the UK and then pass my test when i turn 17 in may!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_genuinely 16!
started building this mk2 when i was 14 and hope to have it all running and ready by february for ultimate dubs in the UK and then pass my test when i turn 17 in may!

your parents did right by you


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

No joke!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dmoney)*

so sick!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

looks good shutes! follow the build on e38 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build (LiL ShuteS)*

Sick chris, love your build thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Wide Boii gets lower - mk2 13x10 air build (LiL ShuteS)*

I am eagerly watching this build. The engine bay looks incredible as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

rear struts turned up today!
well pleased with em!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

nice nice


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

wow those struts look really long
and those wheels are ridiculous














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

just a lil tip for makin the front go lower, you can use a mk4 rear pearch for the front spring collar, it has more thread and you can spin it down further than the ones that come on your coils, do work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the tip mate, i take it you mean mk4 coilover perches?
and can't wait to have it on the bags! just waiting for the parts from kevin to arrive








oh and the struts are long due to my custom rear beam, should drop pretty well with the customisation and these struts










_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 9:01 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah the rear vmaxx perch for the mk4


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

omg!!! 13x10, thats insane... but i likey


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

the brown color is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

saw your car on ww..http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it
bags should do her nicely


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

just bought an EAI 7 switch box
was trying to find an Airtronix ACR-3 slimline but couldn't source one so gave up and got the EAI
and a pic of one just for the sake of it








going to start working out what else i need and then should be able to start putting some stuff together


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Going to be insane when it's finished. NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

BEAUTIFUL!







Can't wait to see this one! ... just out of interest sake what are you planning on putting in that nice clean engine bay?


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

for insurance reason im going to be running a 1.6 8v, painted engine, with a few "touches"
will be running on R1 throttle bodies managed by megasquirt along with a few other mods to suck out a few ponies! looking for 100bhp


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

subscribed! 13x10 +0 = WIN!!!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Charisma)*

100 hp going to be able to move those big bad 13x10


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

got the car back on 4 wheels today
































the front is sitting bottomed out on the shocks and the track arms are starting to rub, but they should be able to be mounted upside down and due to being on 13s im hoping the driveshafts won't rub
should hopefully get it all sorted, want to try and avoid notching as it means more painting!


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 8:41 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

The rear has too much poke IMO but maybe it'll look better all put together.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

i want to get 10mm+ shaved off the back of the rear wheels to bring them in a bit more,
just need to find a machine shop that can do it!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

For sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dmoney)*

dude i abosulutely love it! even with all the poke! looks sick man!


----------



## GREGGO! (Jan 14, 2007)

bay is looking sharp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see it all together!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (GREGGO!)*

this is going to be the most official mk2.end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

game freakin over...super legit!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i don't know how i missed this thread , looking incredible man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
waiting for updates


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

cheers guys, just paid the customs charges for one of the 2 parcels from kevin, so should recieve that on wednesday and hopefully get the second customs letter in the next few days!


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow... awesome color the brown.. did you paint the complete car in those style?? like to see more of your airset ;-)


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

air tank and airline arrived today!!








everything else should be along shortly!


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

could you tell me waht the diameter of the rear struts would be infalted? where did you get them made? also would that tank fit in the spare tire well? where did you get thet too







thanks!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (JaVa230)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaVa230* »_could you tell me waht the diameter of the rear struts would be infalted? where did you get them made? also would that tank fit in the spare tire well? where did you get thet too







thanks!

i can answer all your questions..lil shutes has been busy researching all of the things to make this happen...that is where u should start..then buy ur kit and find out by troubleshooting..that honestly is the only way..people can tell u lots of things on here but u have to see it and build it to find out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
i can answer all your questions..lil shutes has been busy researching all of the things to make this happen...that is where u should start..then buy ur kit and find out by troubleshooting..that honestly is the only way..people can tell u lots of things on here but u have to see it and build it to find out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks i guess, but i have done plenty of research and havent had much luck with finding anything for my rear as its a very small diameter. i dont want to buy this and try to trobule shoot when i know its not gonna fit. his look like a interesting design that might work for me, he said they were made for them so i askd a question.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

have a look on the Altered Altitude website, look through and find the chapman strut kit, mine is exactly the same as that just bought through mason-tech as they build them up for you!
should get the rest of my parts tomorrow no thanks to parcel force, f**ckers never sent me a letter and so had to sort out the customs charges myself without there help!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

whenever this thread gets bumped to the top I get excited and open hoping for some new pics







Any progress to report on? ... Cant wait to see this done!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

got the rest of my air ride stuff today!








wired up the valves to the switchbox and assembled the front bags, mounts and leader hoses!
so now i have everything i need part wise, and can work out what fittings i need (going to do that tomorrow, and get them sorted)
everythings taking shape now its all good


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

put one of the front bags on today to see how it offered up, trimmed the spring seat like you have to and then dropped it down
will be lower with the engine in!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

removed the fuel tank yesterday and fitted the air tank today!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

right i need a bit of help, can someone show me a way of joining a 1/4 male leader line to a 3/8 line
think i have everything else sussed and the rears are simple as its a female 1/4 on the rear bag, but the front needs the leaders for movement!
can anyone recommend something, idealy i need something like a female 1/4 to 3/8 PTC
EDIT: is this the piece i need for the connecting the rear 1/4 bags to 3/8 line?
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html
could i use this? to take the 3/8 PTC male fitting to a female fitting and then use a 3/8 to 1/4 reducer so that i can connect the leader line to the lines. and then use the other elbow connector i put up for the rear bags?
http://hydraulictools.zoair.co...o=110

_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 12:37 AM 10-6-2008_


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 7:55 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

your gonna run 3/8s? line... on such a light car it might make it jump. 
I would've done 1/4" but thats just me.... 
anyways, from your 1/4" leader lines you can do a coupling 1/4" NPt to a 1/4"NPt -3/8s line male.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

jumping would be cool tbh
and have sorted out the fittings the way you said, had some help from kevin!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_jumping would be cool tbh
and have sorted out the fittings the way you said, had some help from kevin!

it'll be fun at first.. but it'll get annoying.. its jsut my opinion.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

time will tell lol, cheers for the heads up but showing off at speed will be fun lol


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

just bought all the fittings i need from kevin, will soon be able to get this all assembled!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

subscribed


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
it'll be fun at first.. but it'll get annoying.. its jsut my opinion. 

not anymore annoying than your car rising at a snails pace with 1/4...my opinion


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

been playing with the front today, got the second bag on and the front back down, with myself and a couple of mates standing on the front xmember and it layed frame so it should lay frame when the engine and box is in, so thats one of my air ride goals completed:
rear sitting on tire - done
laying frame - done
3 wheeling - can't wait to try and see








however even with the subframe on the ground the front wheels aren't far enough in the arch due to them being cut and flared which makes them technically higher so going to get hold of some new wings and rework them which should get it all sitting properly


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks sick man!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

oh sick. do u have pics of ur rear setup all bolted up? 

_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
not anymore annoying than your car rising at a snails pace with 1/4...my opinion

my car doesnt go up that slow at all. i just dont like to feel like i'm gonna get thrown out my sunroof when the car goes up.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

hahah fair point with the sunroof lol
rears aren't on yet but will be as soon as i get my fittings through!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

got my new front wings today, sits so much different to the modded arch, have well over an inch of drop left at the front and the tyre is already hitting arch
once there reworked they should sit down by the rim protector bead and be more of a match to the angle of the rear arch and then also tucking tyre
















the vertical section of the arch will be flared out to give a straight angled arch and the angle will then be changed so that the arch angles down more and should look a lot better than what was modded before!
also redid the mounts on the compressor so that i can mount it in the wheel well alongside the tank (hopefully - need to do a mock up)








also had a sick new idea for a secondary controller, not going to give much away but research is underway!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I still you should have kept your wheels green shutes







. good work, will be done for UD?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Secondary controller wonder who gave u that idea lol nice work shutes cant wait 2 c it finished


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

UD's would be a rush with all the engine work
aiming to have it done for may so its done for when i can drive
steven its spawned from that idea but its much much more advanced and confusing to do! will be amazing if i can do it and be so fun to use once done.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking nice. you really got that many threads left up front?


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

can't wait to see it all together


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

got loads of threads left, just the fact the subframe meats earth so theres no need to wind the bag down anymore, gonna take a lil fine tuning but want to minimise shock travel and have the bag when uninflatted sitting with the top mount and so then with full inflation it lifts as high as possible!


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

wow looks wild man. keep up the good work


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

got ya, i knew there would be plenty of threads left but i neve thought there would be that many, that should ride real nice


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Wow man looks sweet. Can't wait to see it all put together. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

fittings from AAC turn up tomorrow, im so excited, tomorrow evening and sunday gonna try and get most of it in and then get the tank filled up!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

got my air ride fittings today
not to happy, didnt get all the correct parts
trying to get it all sorted now, was hoping to get the air on tomorrow but i can't now
























however i still got the valves put together and plumbed to the tank and also the tank gauge, you can see that im missing a fitting for the tank to the water trap to the compressor and also the fitting that leads to the bag from the valve setup!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

you can get those fittings in any pneumatic store. try specialized hardware stores also. they should be available.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_you can get those fittings in any pneumatic store. try specialized hardware stores also. they should be available. 

i though he was in GB , they might be using metric stuff, that's not going to work.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah stuff in the UK is not the same or anywhere near as readily available unfortunately!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_yeah stuff in the UK is not the same or anywhere near as readily available unfortunately!

Try and go to a place that works on Semi trucks.. Usually they need to have some stuff to run on the brake lines.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

sorted stuff with kevin, great guy to work with!
has anyone got a wiring diagram for a 5 pin compressor relay!
i feel like doing some wiring so that its ready to go in when the last few bits arrive!
got the AirZenith one but thats only got 5 wires
where does the 5th go?


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 1:29 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

see if this helps
http://www.air-zenith.com/download.asp
here is a diagram for a bosch relay with 5 prongs, as you see the fifth oone is not used.
http://www.classictruckshop.co...s.htm
indicator on the diagram is your ( pressure switch) 
driving lights on the diagram is your (compressor)
i think thats how i have it wired on my car

_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:01 PM 10-30-2008_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:02 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

oh so its not used ok that makes sense now!
cheers mate!
right have started doing the wiring today
considering the 5th pin (87a) doesn't get used and pin 86 is for the power to the compressor i have removed the 16awg wire and replaced it with the 6awg that was redundant, is this ok?


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 3:41 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

can you tell me were and how much you paid for your rear set up can it be used for an mk3? it sould


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

bought from mason tech
or you can use the chapman kit from AAC
anyone give us a tip and tell me how to ground 11 wires at once?
thinking of soldering 2 valve grounds together and giving myself 4 sets of grounds and then using thicker cable and connecting up towards the rest of the grounds - compressor, switchbox, and relay! 


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 7:36 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

find a good place one the chassis and wa la


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

have found a way of reducing the wires, done 2 got 2 left
going to get some ring crimps and get em bolted down with the amp ground!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_oh so its not used ok that makes sense now!
cheers mate!
right have started doing the wiring today
considering the 5th pin (87a) doesn't get used and pin 86 is for the power to the compressor i have removed the 16awg wire and replaced it with the 6awg that was redundant, is this ok?

_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 3:41 PM 10-31-2008_

86 is ground for the relay and 87 is a power for the compressor


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

got the last few bits through from kevin and so everything is sorted now








going to try and get some bits fitted in over the next week or so and get playing!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

definatly watching this 1.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

fitted the tank today, and then fitted the valves and compressor up to the tank, going to then clear the boot as its a mess and make a frame which will allow the valve setups to mount and the compressor aswell
all taking shape now!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

we need pics shutes


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow. awesome build. subscribed.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

will get some pics up soon!
going to get some 4x1 and build a frame a bit like how santi has done a few of his false floors!
mount mostly everything to that and then il have a good base for my custom sub boxes and amp builds


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

had the front arches remade today, will get some pics up when its next light, but it now sits a lot better at the front
have also fitted my custom rear bags, got 1.5 inches of drop left in the lower mount threads and its sitting really well, got them exactly the right length!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

pics my friend


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

where are the updates...PICS.......I can't wait anymore lol


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

the new shape front arches, cut flared and welded back up!
















how it sat before








so it now jst catches the arch when on full drop at the front, love it, just inline with the rim protector!
and the rear bags in, on 14" standard steelies, full drop of the bag but with 1.5" of drop left on the lower mount thread!








tuck much?


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

nice tuckin tread... love the arches good job man
mike


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

just bought some 13x7s which may end up replacing the 13x8s up front to try and get all the tuck possible, thinking of different ways to get the fronts even lower without having to play with the frame to much! 








aim is to try and get the arch near to the rim, if not il just stick the 8s back on







and use the 7s as spares


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 4:02 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

but it looks like there is nothing in the way of 8s right now, so why changing them to 7s? if anything your car will sit higher if you run same tires on them. less stretch more sidewall type of deal


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

progress?


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

the 7s will possibly let me get even lower as it is as low as it can go whereas the 7s will sit further in, its only going to be a trial to see if i can get the car lower!
the chassis legs are definitely going to need notching though







and going to try and design a block that raises the hub, might work not sure yet!


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

sick build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking foward to see it finished!


----------



## EuroRain (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

this is crazy good luck with the rest of the build!


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

this is pure sexy thread


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Updates!!! I am so excited to see this build completed.


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SLK)*

Updates times like 10.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i like the doo-doo brown color, can't wait to see it complete..


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

started back on this a bit now, bought the wood to make the frame for in the boot
and started on the custom gauge mount in the glovebox, has now been sanded, filler added and about to go finish shaping it, depending on how i get on may start covering it.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

managed to put my thumb through the last covering so ripped it all of and did it again and covered the middle this time so that it needed less sanding








soaked in 2 coats of resin this time and also put filler in the gap so that it wouldn't crack again








all sanded down and test fit of gauges, 
















have begun to trim it in brown vinyl and will finish tomorrow, contact adhesive and heat gun to the ready


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that looks sweet man. i cant wait for this to be 100% done


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

all trimmed up now
its not perfect but im happy with it


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

built the a nice sturdy frame for the false floor, and of course means a mounting basis for the air bits, got the compressor and valves mounted up, and started redoing the wiring for it all, 








will have 18mm MDF mounted on parts of it as the base for the sub box and the amp rack and then a removable centre section so that i can access the tank and valves
gonna start on the bases tomorrow


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 10:49 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

looks cool dude


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

have just finished running the lines to the bags, just about to go do the gauge lines after lunch and then some wiring and run it off a trickle charger, so may have a vid of it in action later on


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_have just finished running the lines to the bags, just about to go do the gauge lines after lunch and then some wiring and run it off a trickle charger, so may have a vid of it in action later on










hell yeah, do work son.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

right everythings wired up, and the switchbox is engaging the valves, and the relay clicks when linked up, however the compressor isn't kicking in? just wondering if it matters which way the pressure switch is wired up? will go and check for myself in a minute, did wire the compressor up independently but it only came on for a few seconds then cut out then came back on, so was probably confused by the lack of back pressure and so cut out.
anyone help clear this up?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

Unfortunately, the only thing I like about this build is the addition of air.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

haha least theres something you like








right how do i get line out PTC fittings? need to put a new fitting on the line to the front left valve setup as its leaking near the tank


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_Unfortunately, the only thing I like about this build is the addition of air.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











how dare you.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

lol nah fair point, its never gonna be to everyones taste, thats kinda what i like about it.
got it all working, although running off the battery of my mk4 but will get it all sorted at some point
video will be made and uploaded soon


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_lol nah fair point, its never gonna be to everyones taste, thats kinda what i like about it.


haha i was kidding. hes my neighbor so i had to give him ****.
i personally love what you're doing though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

lol id find that well weird having a neighbour with real similar interests, middle of nowhere me








anyways the vid








http://s306.photobucket.com/al...d.flv
ironically with pressure drop - the specials on in the background playing from the mk4



_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 12:51 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## shawnnwahs1 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

nice


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (shawnnwahs1)*

*I* http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif *ZE VIDEO*


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

lowered it more today, dropped the front bags back down, and wound the spindles down on the back








this is full lift, at around 60psi
















full drop








with the front arch
















video with the new height

oh and a little fun with my mate olly


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

whats new?


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

the cars undergoing some final body work and am doing all the engine wiring at the moment
so will all start to come together fairly soon


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

what size lines are you running in the rear? looks pretty fast


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

am running 3/8 all round
and yeah its really fast, but like it that way, it matches the character of the car
have fully notched the chassis now, both sides for driveshaft and also the steering arms have had notches done to, so now it won't rub at all and can look at the next thing to get it a few more mm lower, can have it laying frame without the engine in atm, so think next is to trim the subframe and then the wishbones as there about 1.5mm away from binding
no pics of the notches as theres not really much there, as for progress on the car, extra bodywork is coming along, wiring is almost done bar some indicator wiring that needs finalising, then its time to get the engine timed and running with the MS and then take the engine back out and paint the whole car then reassembly, still aiming for edition


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

cant wait


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

is there anyway you can get me some pics of the notching I need to do it on mine and would like to use yours as a reference if you don't mind...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

Good God! Could that bay be any smoother?


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

played around with the arches the other day, have split and flared the rears more so the car sits lower, more of the tire is covered and the angle now matches that of the stretch, the arch will sit on the tire just doesn't in the pic as the inner skin hasn't been reattached just yet
















then trimmed the fronts so there smaller so that everything is kept in perspective - smaller front arches bigger rears
















overall stance is looking good, have got a pic but im not leaking anything on to the net of the overall car as theres a few hidden touches in the body now










_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 3:12 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice shutes


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

shape of the front arch 
























trimmed to 6cm all round and flared so that it sits with the tyre as shown


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

drivers side all welded up, hooked the air up and got it sitting pretty








































so happy with how it sits now, all tread covered and no reverse rake, pretty level to be honest, front can go lower as the passenger side bag isn't wound all the way down


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

Haha... I was confused for a sec when you said "Drivers Side".... then I remembered you were the british








Nice work!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

haha yeah sorry meant offside, copied that particular post over from edition38


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

Small bumps I hope!


----------



## AndrewG87 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good, keep up the hard work


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

wide 13s with big bumps would look ****e, all about the perfect set of chrome trim smalls ive got in storage ready to go on when its being reassembled
offered up the front valance yesterday, running a mk1 small duckbill and thats almost on the floor so im happy


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

OS arches have been fibreglassed inside, to give strength, shape to seal them up and will stop the arch making a mess of the tyre if they make contact while on the move
















NS will be getting started tomorrow


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

got the passenger front arch in shape and with a first skim of filler, my mate is welding the pass rear arch up tonight and then going to do all the fibreglassing in one shot
offered up the front end, bumper, wings, bonnet and front valance and would still have a splitter as well
































there aint many mk2s lower than this







and at that point it won't move as the subframes on the floor and the sumps about 15mm off the deck


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

That front-on view looks killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Following this for a while. Looking superb!


----------



## red911turbo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

can we get a shot from inside of the rear fenders? I'm curious as to what you did with the inner fenders?


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

once the inner skin was welded back up, a layed a coat of resin, and then a few layers of fibreglass matting, left this sticking out over the edge of the arch and then trimmed it off once it was hard, gives a bit more substance to the arch and lets me get a smoother edge to the arch instead of sheet of metal that the tyres wouldn't thank me for


----------



## montana vr6 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

this thing is so sick do you have anymore recent pics of it


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Back from the dead for sure, but I want more too...


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

lookin sick! sent you an IM


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Loving the car man cant wait to see it all finished.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

not really any updates as such, other than its been semi painted, but pictures of that are staying on my hard drive







its beginning to take shape (**** how many times have i said that now)


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

cant wait to see finished product


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

very jealous. cant wait for some new pics


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

this looks amazing cant wait to see it all done


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

I just keep coming back to this thread and looking at your car dude im loving it i think once its done you hsould paint it flat red and keep the wheels brown haha i love it!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks sick and damn I want that front bumper


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

*alive again*

soooo, back from the dead, did this today










as i have relocated my filler cap, im going to be running a metal tank to accomodate custom filler pipework, and so had to loose the spare wheel well, anyone that remembers i was running a 4 gallon pancake tank from airassisted in the spare wheel well, so tank and also compressor are both up for sale and going to go with twin compressors and a larger tank (tempted by the 12 gallon for $99 on AAC atm) and will be going for non chrome twin viair 480s for a super fast fill


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

finally!! one of my favorite mk2's.

lets see some pics of how it looks now!


----------

